# DISCUSS: Most Famous Landmark



## Liwwadden

oow btw, this is not very famous, but very, very nice 

le mont st. michel, normandie, france


----------



## Bitxofo

The 3 pyramids of Giza, the Eiffel tower in Paris and La Sagrada Familia of Barcelona, images of the last one:


















:wink2:


----------



## AcesHigh

Skyscraperkid2K4 said:


> This is too easy, Its the Statue of Liberty by far.
> 
> I think more people know that statue than eiffel tower, pyramids and easily big ben.


COME ON!!!! More people know the Statue of Liberty than Eiffel Tower and the Pyramids???????


The pyramids are the most famous landmark ever for the simple reason that they have been amazing people for 4000 years... Alexander the Great was amazed by them... Julius Cesar was amazed by them, Napoleon was amazed by them...


----------



## Wezza

Probably, Eiffel Tower, Statue Of Liberty, Pyramids & Sydney Opera House (In no particular order) They have the most recognizable shapes IMO.


----------



## SkyLerm

Eiffel tower for sure


----------



## JDRS

I would say without doubt the Eiffel Tower because it's the only very famous symbol of Paris which stands out on its own and is a very simple yet bold structure.


----------



## bnmaddict

JDRS said:


> I would say without doubt the Eiffel Tower because it's the only very famous symbol of Paris which stands out on its own and is a very simple yet bold structure.



The "only" very famous symbol of Paris???

You must be kidding:

The Arc de Triomphe:




Notre-Dame:





The Sacré-Coeur in Montmartre:





The Louvre and its pyramid:




And I would add the Opera. All those ^^^are very famous Parisian landmarks.


But it's true, she's the most famous landmark in the world:


----------



## LeCom

Eiffel, pyramids, big ben


----------



## Manila-X

Definitely The Eiffel and it's arguebly the most recognizable free standing structure in Europe or perhaps The World!


----------



## jai_gandhi




----------



## jai_gandhi

bnmaddict said:


> The "only" very famous symbol of Paris???
> 
> You must be kidding:
> 
> The Arc de Triomphe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notre-Dame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sacré-Coeur in Montmartre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Louvre and its pyramid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would add the Opera. All those ^^^are very famous Parisian landmarks.
> 
> 
> But it's true, she's the most famous landmark in the world:


Apart from the arc, i am seeing all those landmarks first time.


----------



## jai_gandhi

bitxofo said:


> The 3 pyramids of Giza, the Eiffel tower in Paris and La Sagrada Familia of Barcelona, images of the last one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink2:


This is by far not the most famous landmark on earth. I am definately sure.


----------



## LeCom

Our sad reality


----------



## Mr Bricks

Eiffel tower, then Big Ben


----------



## xzmattzx

what constitutes a landmark? does it have to be a "building"? can it be a skyscraper?

some landmarks to consider:

taj mahal, india
sydney opera house, sydney
gateway arch, st. louis
statue of liberty, new york city
big ben, london
eiffel tower, paris
the vatican
"the statue of jesus" (not sure of the name exactly) in rio de janiero
cn tower, toronto
pyramids, egypt
sphinx, egypt
pantheon (or parthenon, whatever it's called), athens
hagia sophia, instanbul
washington monument, washington dc
capitol building, washington dc
white house, washington dc
lincoln memorial, washington dc
jefferson memorial, washington dc

some things that might or might not be considered landmarks:
liberty bell, philadelphia
mount fuji, tokyo
brooklyn bridge, new york city
golden gate bridge, san francisco
empire state building, new york city
sears tower, chicago
ayers rock, australia
mount everest
central park, new york city


----------



## Mosaic

Effel tower, Paris.


----------



## picassoborseli

Typical for Spain, the Windmills of La Mancha


----------



## JustHorace

the Eiffel Tower or the Statue of Liberty


----------



## legal

Tour Eiffel

You see it, and Paris comes right to your mind (and heart!!!)


----------



## Bitxofo

jai_gandhi said:


> This is by far not the most famous landmark on earth. I am definately sure.


I said the 3rd one, you should read better.


----------



## Mosaic

Eiffel tower for me.


----------



## vishalt

Gonna have to say that Statue of Liberty is probably the greatest architectual masterpiece i've ever seen~


----------



## Tom_Green

Eiffel Tower. The most impressive structure i have ever seen.


----------



## cmoonflyer

Tiananmen-Beijing , the capital of P .R .China


----------



## EtherealMist

I think three are on a level above the rest: Eiffel Tower / Statue of Liberty / The Pyramids


----------



## daniel322

eiffel tower is the most famous..

but my favorite is this one:
torre de belém:


----------



## live69

Many buildings are famous, but the world-wide most famous are safe: 
1)Pyramids(Giza)
2)Eiffel tower(Paris)


----------



## Muyangguniang

Eiffel Tower,Arc de Thriomphe(Paris)
Chinese Wall,Borubudur and the Colloseum in Rome


----------



## alsen

1) Big Ben
2) Pyramids
3) Effiel Tower


----------



## Kngkyle

Statue of Liberty


----------



## El_Greco

Eiffel


----------



## mdiederi

It's amazing that the two most popular landmarks in the world, the Statue of Liberty and the Eiffel Tower, were designed by the same man, Gustave Eiffel, arguably the father of modern skyscrapers. He built a ton of bridges too.

Don't forget, the Eiffel Tower was originally intended to be dismantled after the International Exposition of 1889.

Nobody mentioned this landmark:









Or this one:









Or the most famous of all:


----------



## wjfox

mdiederi said:


> Nobody mentioned this landmark:


Maybe because it's not very famous.


----------



## neorion

LeCom said:


> Our sad reality


 :lol: so true. At least they're useful as toilet stops.

This is arguably, some say indisputably, the Most Fanmous Landmark and I'm pretty sure you know what it is.

Pic thanx to gm2263


----------



## wjfox

neorion said:


> This is arguably, some say indisputably, the Most Fanmous Landmark and I'm pretty sure you know what it is.
> 
> Pic thanx to gm2263


Oh come on, you've got to be joking.

The Eiffel Tower, Statue of Libery, the Pyramids, Big Ben, etc... - these are all 10 times more famous than that.


----------



## neorion

Maybe in the western world, but even then no, because everyone knows the Acropolis there as much as the others you listed. But let's not be euro-centric. The whole world recognises the Acropolis.


----------



## neorion

and I'd put the Pyramids in there as well. 10 times???


----------



## wjfox

Obviously the Acropolis is well known, but it's definitely nowhere near as famous as the others I've listed.

The Statue of Liberty appears in movies all the time, the Pyramids are instantly recognizable, the Eiffel Tower is the ultimate symbol of Paris/France, Big Ben is the most famous parliament building in the world, etc... The names of these landmarks are so familiar.

There are quite a lot of people who wouldn't be able to name the "Acropolis" though - they'd probably recognize the ruins, but they wouldn't necessarily know its name.


----------



## neorion

wjfox2002 said:


> Obviously the Acropolis is well known, but it's definitely nowhere near as famous as the others I've listed.


 How can you be so sure. Just because England holds the Parthenon Marbles doesn't mean they're the only one's who know about it. 



wjfox2002 said:


> The Statue of Liberty appears in movies all the time, the Pyramids are instantly recognizable, the Eiffel Tower is the ultimate symbol of Paris/France, Big Ben is the most famous parliament building in the world, etc... The names of these landmarks are so familiar.


 Again euro-centric, or should I say anglo-centric views. I don't think many people see the Statue of liberty in Bollywood films and even Stone-Henge can compete with Big Ben as Britain's most 'iconic' landmark. 




wjfox2002 said:


> There are quite a lot of people who wouldn't be able to name the "Acropolis" though - they'd probably recognize the ruins, but they wouldn't necessarily know its name.


 Well that's also debatable, but at least you admit that they'd be able to recognise the ruins, which ultimately makes it a famous landmark, an iconic world symbol. Remember, from Japan to South Africa and Chile, Greek history is part of the school curriculum, making people familiar with the Acropolis, the defining symbol of that era. Big Ben and the Eiffel Tower could be skipped in world history significance. Tourism put those images into people minds, not education.


----------



## wisza90

well known landmark in middle europe (and most famous in poland
)is of course Palace of Culture built by "stalin"


----------



## _zner_

disneyland's and disneyworld's.. :lol:


----------



## mdiederi

mdiederi said:


> Nobody mentioned this landmark:





wjfox2002 said:


> Maybe because it's not very famous.


Perhaps they should put another one next to it, and paint it yellow, to make it look like a giant McDonald's logo, then it would get more attention! :eat:


----------



## poolefamily1999

I don't think that these are the very most famous landmarks, but I am surprised that no one mentioned:

St. Basil's Cathedral, Moscow
The Chrysler Building, New York
The Pentagon, Washington, D.C.


----------



## Joey313

What about the "Hollywood" sign


----------



## VaastuShastra

Lady Liberty and Eifel Tower in modern times

Big Ben in less modern times

Taj Mahal in even less modern times

Giza Pyramids in ancient times


Those are most recognisable.


----------



## ZZ-II

Ulmer Münster in Ulm i think


----------



## diz

Why White House?


----------



## Manila-X

1) Eiffel Tower
2) Big Ben
3) Empire State Building


----------



## Poryaa

Statue of Liberty
The White House


----------



## choyak

Whoa??? Is this a landmark or just piled stones









and this is just amazingly beautiful 'needs to be restored'????









As for this, I know the minarets were added later the original built in 530??
I also remember the dome collapsed in an earthquake twice I think


----------



## Sinjin P.

1) Eiffel Tower
2) Great Wall of China
3) Taj Mahal
4) Statue of Liberty
5) Giza Pyramids


----------



## Epi

1) Great Pyramids of Giza

I don't even know how these could be argued about. They have been around the longest by far, and have been famous since antiquity. Not only that, but because they don't even have any special name that people call them by aside from pyramids (their SHAPE) they are excessively well known.

2) Great Wall of China

Even if no one else had ever heard of it, I'm sure 1.4 billion Chinese have  But then again everyone else HAS heard of it. And yet again, it doesn't even have a hard name to remember... it's a wall and it's called a wall.

3) World Trade Center Twin Towers

No longer around, but it'd be hard pressed to find anyone not in some remote African village who could not instantly recognize and identify these especially in today's world.

4) I'd put the Eiffel Tower and Statue of Liberty tied for this spot.

5) Stonehenge, Time's Square, Big Ben, Colliseum, Acropolis, Taj Mahal, St. Paul's Cathedral, Black Stone of Mecca, Forbidden City/Tiennamen Square


After that we get to things people recognize but may not be able to name:

6) Brandenburg Gates, Arc de Triumphe, Sydney Opera House, Oriental Pearl TV Tower, Kremlin, Leaning Tower of Pisa, CN Tower, Angor Wat, Hagia Sofia, Hollywood Sign (Well people can name this but may not know where it is!), That giant statue in Rio


----------



## Marcanadian

1. Pyramids of Giza
2. Great Wall of China
3. Eiffel Tower
4. Coliseum
5. Statue of Liberty


----------



## got pidh?

Everyone knows about the eiffel tower, statue of liberty is probably second and although i think the pyramids deserve more attention than everything else they're third probably


----------



## dubaiflo

i think this contest should be divided in modern and ancient landmarks maybe?


----------



## nando02

Cristo Redentor!! Rio de Janeiro-Brazil


----------



## philvia

I've always liked The Arch...


----------



## bruin787

the world's most famous landmark? 

one word....


----------



## Boeing!

Of course Eiffel tower,Statue of liberty but St.Peter's square,St Peter's Basilica and the Vatican in Rome is without a doubt a landmark.














































The leaning Tower of Pisa,Italy





































I think Venice can be considered a landmark



























































































The Colosseum,Rome


----------



## Brendan

Ahem..











The entire of Sydney Harbour is a famous landmark.


----------



## ozanoral

1-Colosseum
2-Giza Pyramids
3-Eiffel Tower
4-Ayasofya
5-Tac Mahal


----------



## gladisimo

What the hell is the Ayasofya? 

Sounds like Hagia Sophia...


----------



## JPBrazil

boeing777 said:


> according to wikipedia:
> 
> A list of the ten most recognizable man-made landmarks across the world today is as follows:
> 
> Great Pyramids, Cairo, Egypt
> Eiffel Tower, Paris, France
> Sydney Opera House, Sydney, Australia
> Taj Mahal, Agra, India
> Red Square/Saint Basil's Cathedral, Moscow, Russia
> The Colosseum, Rome, Italy
> Big Ben, London, England
> Statue of Christ the Redeemer, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
> Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco, USA
> The Great Wall of China, China


I agree


----------



## sul_mp

the most famous landmark is surely Statue of Liberty or... pyramids


----------



## hamasaki

I like LANDMARK TOWER in Yokohama.


----------



## geromichi1982

Obviously the Eiffel Tower is the most recognizable and famous world landmark.


----------



## Mahratta

Pyramids
Taj Mahal
Statue of Liberty
Eiffel Tower
St. Basil's Cathedral
Big Ben
Great Wall of China
Buddha of Kamakura
Dome of the Rock
Colosseum


----------



## Hindustani

The Pyramids at Giza, Cairo
Taj Mahal, Agra
Effel Tower, Paris
London Bridge, London
Red Square, Moscow
The Great Wall of China
Statue of Liberty, NYC
Empire State Building, NYC
The Coleseum, Romes
Sydney Opera House & Sydney bridge, Sydney


----------



## erbse

Hindustani said:


> London Bridge, London


You can't be serious 'bout that fugly thing...










The famous one's called *Tower Bridge*, for christs sake!


----------



## l'eau

gladisimo said:


> What the hell is the Ayasofya?
> 
> Sounds like Hagia Sophia...


aya sofya is hagia sophia's mean in turkish


----------



## Mahratta

l'eau said:


> aya sofya is hagia sophia's mean in turkish


Blue mosque is a lot nicer.


----------



## l'eau

Mahratta said:


> Blue mosque is a lot nicer.


yeah, i think so...


----------



## romanyo

What about Buenos Aires' obelisc?? 










Is it famous or not? :lol:


----------



## Tom...

Christ Redeemer in Rio!


----------



## Hindustani

Aya Sophia, Istanbul
Burj Al Arab, Dubai
The Great Mosque, Mecca
Dome of the Rock, Jerusalum
Brooklyn Bridge, New York
Gateway of India, Bombay
Red Fort, Delhi
Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong
Oriental Pearl Tower, Shanghai
Victoria Memorial, Calcutta
Howrah Bridge, Calcutta
That Crist statue on top of mountain, Rio De Jeniro.


----------



## BrickellResidence

why is everyone forgetting one of the bst landmarks in the 21st century the great AL BURJ in dubai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ced_flanders

When I think of the word landmark, I immediately think of the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## anm

brickellresidence said:


> why is everyone forgetting one of the bst landmarks in the 21st century the great AL BURJ in dubai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


1. because they are not well known - outside forums like this one few pepole ever heard of AL BURJ and even less care to hear because

2. it does not stand for much other than itself - it does not represent anything culturally important that people can or want to relate to (I mean average ppaople who do not care about skyscrapers)


----------



## backupcoolmen

brickellresidence said:


> why is everyone forgetting one of the bst landmarks in the 21st century the great AL BURJ in dubai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dubai is a fake city, i dont give a shit about dubai, my shit is more real than dubai is and a bit nicer


----------



## Hindustani

The Arch, St. Louis










Space needle, Seattle

4 Minarets, Hyderabad










Leaning Tower of Pisa, Pisa










Prophet's Mosque, Medina


----------



## Iemand

*Some countries with a D*

*Denmark*








Copenhagen

*Dominican Republic*








Santo Domingo: Faro a Colón


----------



## Iemand

*Egypt*


----------



## Iemand

*Some countries with a F*

*Finland*









Helsinki

*France*









Avignon









Carcassonne









Chambord









Le Mont-Saint-Michel









Lourdes









Nimes









































Paris









Pont du gard









Strasbourg









Versailles

Also famous: Reims, Rouen,...


----------



## WHO ME?

DamienK said:


> I have known about this statue for a long time but haven't seen many photos of it. Also known as Mother of Russia, Rodina Mat' Zovyot! (Mother Motherland is calling), this statue is located on Mamayev Kurgan, a memorial complex on top of a hill near Volgograd, Russia, where the Battle of Stalingrad took place.
> 
> It was formerly the tallest statue in the world - overtaking the Statue of Liberty in 1967 with its steel sword reaching 82 m, the statue itself is 52 m high. It is made of concrete, and there are no foundations or pilings, the statue is held on the plinth by its own weight. The sword is 90 feet long and 14 tons. The scarf blowing away behind her neck is 250 tons.
> 
> It was overtaken by an even lesser known statue, the Ushiku Daibutsu (Buddha) statue near Tokyo. That statue is 120 m, and will be overtaken itself by the Chief Crazy Horse memorial in America (some 170-200 m high)
> 
> Anyway, here are some pics. An article in a structures book I own remarks "she is somewhat sparsely clad." I might point out this statue may hold the record for largest breasts in the world. :runaway:


,,,


----------



## Iemand

This is also a nice statue in Moscow (Peter the Great Statue; 96m, completed in 1997).
Highest statue in Russia.


----------



## hkskyline

^ Interesting statue. I've seen nothing like it before!


----------



## mitchoz91

Everyone here is thinking too literally, while yes the satue of liberty and eiffel tower are amazing structures and are very likely the most famous landmarks (statue of liberty maybe not so much...) youve got to consider different countries and cultures consider things differently, and just because a landmark isnt the most famous or well known... doesnt mean it shouldnt be.

All of these deserve a mention:
Asia:
The Great China Wall
The Bullet Train
Taj Mahal
Tianamin Square and the Birds Nest Stadium (Beijing)
Taipei 101 (Taipei)
Petronas Towers (Kuala Lumpur)
The Forbidden City
The Grand Palace (Thailand)
Oriental Peral Tower (Shanghai)
Bank of China and Jin Mao Tower (Hong Kong)
Great Seto Bridge
Shanghai World Financial Centre
International Financial Centre (Hong Kong)
Tokyo Tower


























Australasia and New Zealand:
Sydney Harbour Bridge and Sydney Opera House
Q1 (Gold Coast)
The Ghan
Parliament House
Easter Island Heads
Sky Tower (Auckland)


























Middle East:
Azadi Square
Burj Al Arab
Burj Dubai
Petra
Mecca


















Africa:
Great Pyramids of Giza and the Sphynx










South America:
Itaipu Dam
Christ Redeemer Statue
Machu Picchu
Cathedral Basilica and National Congress Building (Brasilia)
Estádio do Maracanã
Octavio Frias de Oliveira bridge
Parque Central Torre (Oeste and Este)



















Europe:
Eiffel Tower
Leaning Tower of Piza
Big Ben
Tower of London
Grande Arche
Pont Du Gard
Tower Bridge
London Eye
The Gherkin
St Basils Cathedral
The Atomium
Le Arc De TRiumph
The Louvre
Notre Dame
The Parthenon
The Colosseum
Vatican City
St Peter's Basilica
Stone Henge
The Channel Tunnel
Vennice
Palace of Parliament (Bucherest)
Red Square and The Kremlin
The Clifton Suspension Bridge
St Paul's Cathedral
The London Underground
Hagia Sophia
Sagrada Familia
Reichstag building
Neuschwanstein Castle
Wembley Stadium
Commerzbank Tower (Franfurt)
The Turning Torso (Sweden)
One Canada Square (London)
Palace of Culture and Science (Warsaw)



































North America:
Empire State Building
Chrysler Building
Flatiron Building
Woolworth Building
Brooklyn Bridge
Statue of Liberty
Sears Tower and John Hancock Center
St Louis Arch
Golden Gate Bridge
CN Tower
Transamerica Building
Kennedy Space Center
Hoover Dam
Panama Canal
White House
Washington Monument
Lincoln Memorial
Mount Rushmore
The Capitol Building
Renaissance Center
Olympic Stadium (Montreal)
The Hollywood Sign
The Los Angeles Highway Network
Las Vegas


----------



## Iemand

*Germany*









Aachen

























































Berlin









Bremen









Cologne









Dresden









Frankfurt am Main









Hamburg

















Munich









Neuschwanstein









Potsdam: Sanssouci









Trier









Ulm

*Greece*








Athens









Knossos


----------



## _00_deathscar

Thanks for spamming the page.


----------



## Cauê

*Christ the Redeemer - Brazil*


----------



## weird

hkskyline said:


>


Without hesitate!
:yes:


----------



## emzeti

i love it...andi hope i can be there to see and feel it..
thanks for sharing your comments and pics...


----------



## World 2 World

*PETRONAS TOWER, KUALA LUMPUR*

by razuryza









by daniel cheong


















by panoramaXL


----------



## rossie1977

1000 years older than the pyramids at giza and yet nobody outside of ireland probably knows it exists hno:









http://neatorama.cachefly.net/images/2007-09/newgrange.jpg

the inner chamber is only illuminated once a year at dawn on december 21st









http://www.fodors.com/wire/archives/NEWGRANGE.jpg


----------



## Hindustani

*World's most famous landmarks*

*HOWRAH BRIDGE: Calcutta (World's busiest)*











*QUT'B MINAR: Delhi (World's tallest brick structure)*











*VICTORIA MEMORIAL: Calcutta*











*CHARMINAR FOUR MINARETS: Hyderabad (The Most "Iconic" structure in the whole Central / South India)*


----------



## India101

*Iconic stuctures in Mumbai*

The Gateway Of India, Mumbai










Haji Ali Dargah, Mumbai


----------



## tabz

Banaue Rice Terraces? Mt. Province Philippines


----------



## luci203

The Piramids, Eiffel Tower, Big Ben, Sydey Opera House... :2cents:


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Eiffel Tower, Sydney Opera House and the Pyramids at Giza.


----------



## vank

I like the Atomium in Belgium, it's a typical monument (no offices or housing).
Just like the Eifel tower in Paris.

2 brilliant buildings in Western Europe.

More of that!!!


----------



## anm

ReiAyanami said:


> Well this thread is another dick measuring contest of ignorant people, so don't expect much sense out of it, everyone is going to post his/hers local church or sth....Parthenon is on top 10 as much as Eiffel tower is. Now go find the other 8....


Do not blame people for being ignorant of famous landmarks. What you are saying is nonesense. If people do not know about a landmark, it is not famous by definition. It may deserve to be famous in your personal universe, but it is totatly different matter.


----------



## ReiAyanami

So the acropolis is not a famous landmark? I guess if you haven't been to school perhaps....


----------



## _00_deathscar

anm said:


> Do not blame people for being ignorant of famous landmarks. What you are saying is nonesense. If people do not know about a landmark, it is not famous by definition. It may deserve to be famous in your personal universe, but it is totatly different matter.


Not every person in the world knows ONE landmark, nevermind all or any of them.

At what point do you say it's a landmark then? When it's famous in the Western World? In Asia? In it's respective regions?


----------



## picard_bs

.

*Eiffel Tower* and *Colosseum* are probably the only 2 landmarks known all over the world.

.


----------



## _00_deathscar

I don't think the Colosseum is close to being known all over the world.


----------



## MDguy

The pyramids are the first thing i think of when i think of the word landmark


----------



## diz

For me..

North America: Statue of Liberty
South America: Christ the Redeemer
Asia: Great Wall of China
Europe: Eiffel Tower
Oceania: Sydney Opera House
Antarctica: penguins.


----------



## taboe

diz said:


> Antarctica: penguins.


I've always liked this landmark. :lol:

Your list is possible, but it could just as easily be:

North America: The capitol
South America: Macchu Picchu
Asia: Taj Mahal
Europe: Colloseum
Oceania: Sydney Opera House

There's no way of telling AT ALL, so this is a pretty useless "discussion"...
Most people here are gruesomely Westernized as well, I can assure that 95 procent of people in India (which has more inhabitants than North America and Europe combined) don't know the Colosseum, nor the Cristo Redentor, nor the Acropolis, etc.. Same goes for a big part of China, Indonesia, etc..

Keep in mind that *60 percent* of people on this planet live in ASIA, and that only 17 percent of Asians use internet (source)! So very likely it's an Asian landmark...


----------



## isakres

A tie btween the Statue of Liberty and the Eiffel Tower....


----------



## ZeTaCy

Maybe not the most famous, but it is the most important one (message of the statue), yes i m talking about the statue of liberty! While most landmarks are made for a dead person (pyramids, Taj Mahal) or just to show off (Eiffeltower), this statue has a important message.


----------



## Baboulinet

> A tie btween the Statue of Liberty and the Eiffel Tower....


A tie between two french landmarks !


----------



## po-boy

I think the Pyramids are number one. They are instantly recognizable to people all over the world. They may not know "Giza" but they can tell you they are in Egypt.

Second and third (not sure which order) are the Statue of Liberty and the Eiffel Tower. Again, they are instantly recognizable and I think there are very few people (in the western world anyway) that would not be able to tell you what and where they are.

A lot of the things listed on here are very recognizable, but not as unique. For instance, cathedrals tend to look like each other, so do capitol buildings and clock towers. The three I have listed don't look like other things (or, if other things look like them, they are obvious knock-offs).


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

diz said:


> For me..
> 
> North America: Statue of Liberty
> South America: Christ the Redeemer
> Asia: Great Wall of China
> Europe: Eiffel Tower
> Oceania: Sydney Opera House


^^This.


----------



## pierolol

Eastern Island Statues Chile



















I think it's better tan the christ the redeemer


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

They're not as famous though.... I bet most people don't even know what they are, let alone where.


----------



## deranged

Eiffel Tower and the Pyramids.


----------



## HK999

great wall of china (of course!) & the pyramids come to my mind first...


----------



## Jex7844

*The Eiffel tower, world favourite monument according to a survey*

According to an online survey published on 23 december 2009,the _*Eiffel Tower*_ is the world favourite monument for foreign tourists (10 000) ahead of *Saint-Pierre of Rome Basilica* and the *Taj Mahal*.








*Eiffel Tower, 120 years old (1889-2009)*

*Full ranking:*

1-Eiffel Tower (Paris)
2-Basilique Saint-Pierre de Rome
3-Taj Mahal (Agra)
4-Golden Gate (San Francisco)
5-Empire State Building (New York)
6-Statue of Liberty(New York)
7-Sydney Opera
8-Sagrada Familia (Barcelona)
9-Acropole (Athens)
10-Christ Rédempteur (Rio de Janeiro)

*My top 5 being:*

1-Eiffel Tower (sorry to be chauvinistic but I love it so much...)
2-Corcovado
3-Statue of Liberty
4-Great Pyramid of Giza
5-Sagrada Familia

*http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-voyages/2010-01-01/sondage-la-tour-eiffel-monument-prefere-des-touristes/1088/0/409795*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Eiffel Tower is unbeatable for the next century


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

My list 

1. Empire State Building
2. The Colosseum
3. Sydney Opera House
4. Eiffel Tower
5. Statue of Liberty
6. Stonehenge
7. Taj Mahal
8. Golden Gate Bridge
9. Great Wall of China
10. Sydney Harbour Bridge

Though there's also Big Ben, Stonehenge, London Eye, The Whitehouse, Hollywood Sign, Chrysler Building, Acropolis of Athens, The Pantheon, Red Square and the list could go on...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^It is being repaired in places where it has weathered over time. I assume those who graffiti'd it climbed on the scaffolding.


----------



## Anton Dmitriev

I think the Kremlin in Moscow, Eiffel tower, Big Ben, Opera House in Sydney, Statue of Liberty are the most popular landmarks in the World)


----------



## The_Alchemist

In my opinion: 

1.Pyramids of Giza
2.The Eiffel Tower
3.The Statue of Liberty
4.Big Ben 
5.The Great Wall of China
6.Colosseum
7.Red Square
8.St. Peter's Basilica & Square
9.Sidney Opera House
10.Taj Mahal

Honorable mentions: Christ the Reedeemer, Golden Gate, St. Mark Square in Venice, Machu Pichu, Neuschwanstein Castle, Tower of Pisa.

All other landmarks are not so famous as these ones IMO. But that's based on my perception, someone else might compile a slightly different list. I live close to Italy and it's quite clear from my list. :lol:

Another thing is, that there are lots of other magnificent structures or buildings that are totally overlooked. We could also compile a list of the most underrated landmarks.


----------



## deranged

Eiffel Tower


----------



## Cauê

*Great Landmarks in Europe *
World Icons in Europe

*Eiffel Tower*


*Colosseum*


*Acropolis*


*Vatican*


*Tower of Pisa*


*Arch of Triumph*


*Red Square*


*St. Sophia Cathedral (or Hagia Sophia)*


*Tower Clock or Clock Tower*


*Honorable mentions:* Sagrada Familia in Barcelona and Guggenheim Museum in Bilbao (Spain), Landesportal Brandenburg and Neuschwanstein Castle in Germany, Notre Dame Cathedral and Louvre Museum in Paris, and London Eye. 

*Great Landmarks in the Americas:*
World Icons in the Americas

*Statue of Liberty*


*Rio's statue of Christ the Redeemer*


*Hollywood Sign* 


*The Empire State Building*


*Golden Gate Bridge*


*White House*


*Honorable mentions:* Chichén Itzá in Mexico, Machu Picchu in Peru and the palace of the American National Congress.

*Great Landmarks in Asia:*
World Icons in Asia

*Great Wall of China*


*Taj Mahal*


*Honorable mentions:* Petronas Twin Towers (Kuala Lumpur), Forbbiden City (China), Tokyo Imperial Palace and Mecca (Saudi Arabia)

*Great Landmark in Oceania*
The World Icon in Oceania

*Sydney Opera House*


*Great Landmark in Africa:* 
The World Icon in Africa

*Giza Sphinx & Pyramids in Egypt*
​


Ohhhh... Beautiful World!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pics


----------



## guy4versa4

Great Landmarks in Asia?:
wheres petronas twin tower,forebbiden city and imperial palace tokyo?
and egypt is not africa..its in asia...


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

I agree that asia has many more landmarks

but in no way is Egypt in Asia, it is 100% African. You were kidding though right?


----------



## Cauê

guy4versa4 said:


> Great Landmarks in Asia?:
> wheres petronas twin tower,forebbiden city and imperial palace tokyo?


You're right! Sorry my brother. I added these famous landmarks in "Honorable mentions". And I forgot The Empire State Building! My God! One of the most famous on Earth! I added The Empire State in "Americas" and the famous palace of the American National Congress in "Honorable mentions" in the Americas kay:



Adrian12345Lugo said:


> I agree that asia has many more landmarks
> 
> but in no way is Egypt in Asia, it is 100% African. You were kidding though right?


Yes! Egypt = AFRICA!
*I forgot some great world icon in the list?*


----------



## luci203

*@Cauê*

It is important, but I really don't see White House such a great landmark.

I belive the Hollywood Sign or Brooklyn Bridge are much famous...


----------



## ferge

I'd say the Pyramids would be the most famous landmark. Not only would most people recognise them, and know they are in Egypt - but they are also a symbol of civilisation, there the founding structures of which all buildings are derived. 

After that, I'd say the Sydney Opera house and the Eiffel Tower. These make you instantly think of the structure, the city and then the country all in succession, being they the chosen icons of their people (like it or not :|).


----------



## Island Sloth

Yup, pyramids are deservedly the world's foremost landmark and testimony to the great potential, or great madness, of humanity. Also the world's unmatched skyscraper for 4500 years.
And altho Egypt is in Africa GEOGRAPHICALLY, I wouldn't say it's 100% in Africa. It's actually around 80% in Africa with around 20% in Asia, the continents being divided by the Suez. One of those transcontinental countries, even since ancient Egypt.

Culturally and ethnically however Egypt has quite little to do with Africa, or North Africa for that matter. The inhospitable sand seas to the south and to the west means Egypt has almost always been its own thing, its own island. It's like being surrounded by sea on all sides, only the desert is even harder to cross than the sea....


----------



## Island Sloth

Sadly and realistically speaking however, Lady Liberty may as well overtake the pyramids in terms of popularity. The irony being that, she doesn't represent 'liberty' at all, but she too is an Egyptian muse. This statue is an Egyptian lady, clad in the clothing of and carrying the books of western civilizations (Greece), bearing the torch of the eastern civilizations, to be installed at the mouth of the Suez canal upon its launch, as the canal bridges both worlds and marks the continental border, through Egypt...  (also that we're mentioning Asia or Africa) But financing stopped halfway through and somehow the meaning of the statue was changed to somehow stand for liberty or NYC, etc. 

So ironically, both the world's topmost icons, are Egyptian...in some way...


----------



## Cauê

luci203 said:


> It is important, but I really don't see White House such a great landmark.
> 
> I belive the Hollywood Sign or Brooklyn Bridge are much famous...


I see the White House in thousands american movies. I believe the image of the "White House" is very famous in the world.

*About Hollywood*

Question: Hollywood can be considered a "landmark" or a district of Los Angeles?

*About Brooklyn Bridge *

The bridge is a great icon in New York, but I believe the Bridge is not a "world icon" like the Statue of Liberty, Golden Gate Bridge (for me, the world's famous american bridge, really famous around the world) and the White House, the Empire State Building... 

Well, I added in "Honorable mentions" in Europe, the "London Eye"


----------



## topmodelhi5

Why Angkor Wat is not counted, Angkor Wat, the world biggest hindu temple?


----------



## CITYofDREAMS

Cauê said:


> I see the White House in thousands american movies. I believe the image of the "White House" is very famous in the world.
> 
> *About Hollywood*
> 
> Question: *Hollywood can be considered a "landmark" or a district of Los Angeles?*
> *About Brooklyn Bridge *
> 
> The bridge is a great icon in New York, but I believe the Bridge is not a "world icon" like the Statue of Liberty, Golden Gate Bridge (for me, the world's famous american bridge, really famous around the world) and the White House, the Empire State Building...
> 
> Well, I added in "Honorable mentions" in Europe, the "London Eye"


Hollywood is a district of Los Angeles, the Hollywood Sign is a landmark in Los Angeles


----------



## guy4versa4

you forgot hagia sophia in turkey and mecca in saudi arabia


----------



## luci203

CITYofDREAMS said:


> Hollywood is a district of Los Angeles, the Hollywood Sign is a landmark in Los Angeles


:yes:

Fox Plaza, U.S.Bank Tower, or other landmarks, are known to skyscraper fans... but for the average people around the world, they are just somme tall buildings. (that could be anywhere)

My mother can't tell the difference between Empire State Building and Empire Strikes Back, but when she see the Hollywood Sign, she know is Los Angeles. :lol:


----------



## Cauê

topmodelhi5 said:


> Why Angkor Wat is not counted, Angkor Wat, the world biggest hindu temple?


I agree! I added in 'Honorable mentions' in my list.



CITYofDREAMS said:


> Hollywood is a district of Los Angeles, the *Hollywood Sign* is a landmark in Los Angeles


True... and one of the most famous in the world. 



guy4versa4 said:


> you forgot hagia sophia in turkey and mecca in saudi arabia



Yes...


----------



## potiz81

vank said:


> Eiffel tower (Paris), Atomium (Brussels) are typically landmarks. But there are so much landmarks that I can give them all here.
> 
> Landmark of the 21st century will be this I think.




It could be London's landmark as long as olympics will be in progress if it wasnt so ugly....but landmark of the 21st century?? It looks so dated trashy 80's...:runaway::runaway::runaway:
Sorry, but Pyramids, Acropolis and Colosseum will be unbeatable also in 21st century,,


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Colosseum and pisa tower


----------



## ajaaronjoe

My top 5 list

1.Eiffel Tower 
2.Big Ben (Houses of Parliament)
3.Statue of Liberty
4.Egypt Pyramid 
5.China Great Wall 

Top 5 modern landmarks -

1.Empire State Building (New York)
2.London Eye (London)
3.Hollywood sign (Los Angeles)
4.Burij Khalifa (Dubai)
5.Opera House (Sydney)


----------



## Leo_C

^^
Empire State Building and the Hollywood sign are 80-90 years old. They are closer in age to the Eiffel Tower, Big Ben and the Statue of Liberty than the London Eye or Burij Khalifa


----------



## Mike____

^^ I dont think that Burj khalifa can be seen as "the most famous landmark" 
for us (people who are interested in architecture) its very known ... 
but for other people.. 
same with the empire state alot of people know that building but there are more people who knows the statue of liberty more...


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Yeah.. most don't know/care about Burj Khalifa


----------



## ziibiin

no clear?


----------



## Berlinerin

Cauê said:


> *Great Landmarks in Europe *
> World Icons in Europe
> 
> *Eiffel Tower*
> 
> 
> *Colosseum*
> 
> 
> *Acropolis*
> 
> 
> *Vatican*
> 
> 
> *Tower of Pisa*
> 
> 
> *Arch of Triumph*
> 
> 
> *Red Square*
> 
> 
> *St. Sophia Cathedral (or Hagia Sophia)*
> 
> 
> *Tower Clock or Clock Tower*
> 
> 
> *Honorable mentions:* Sagrada Familia in Barcelona and Guggenheim Museum in Bilbao (Spain), Landesportal Brandenburg and Neuschwanstein Castle in Germany, Notre Dame Cathedral and Louvre Museum in Paris, and London Eye.
> 
> *Great Landmarks in the Americas:*
> World Icons in the Americas
> 
> *Statue of Liberty*
> 
> 
> *Rio's statue of Christ the Redeemer*
> 
> 
> *Hollywood Sign*
> 
> 
> *The Empire State Building*
> 
> 
> *Golden Gate Bridge*
> 
> 
> *White House*
> 
> 
> *Honorable mentions:* Chichén Itzá in Mexico, Machu Picchu in Peru and the palace of the American National Congress.
> 
> *Great Landmarks in Asia:*
> World Icons in Asia
> 
> *Great Wall of China*
> 
> 
> *Taj Mahal*
> 
> 
> *Honorable mentions:* Petronas Twin Towers (Kuala Lumpur), Forbbiden City (China), Tokyo Imperial Palace and Mecca (Saudi Arabia)
> 
> *Great Landmark in Oceania*
> The World Icon in Oceania
> 
> *Sydney Opera House*
> 
> 
> *Great Landmark in Africa:*
> The World Icon in Africa
> 
> *Giza Sphinx & Pyramids in Egypt*
> ​
> 
> 
> Ohhhh... Beautiful World!


Brandenburg Gate should/must be along Eiffel Tower for Europe's _most _famous landmarks, that's for sure. To miss it out is just ignorant.


----------



## Berlinerin

garcia.calavera said:


> wow , what a bunch of... , everybodys is just putting they're favourite buildings and scrapers as the most famous landmarks , THE MOST famous landmark is one that anyone anywhere recognises no matter how much tv hes been watching, thats why we wont have christ statue from rio , no petronas towers or other scrapers , Empire state building ...maybe altough if you ask someone from the rural side he sure as hell wont recognise it, ask the same person about the eiffel tower and you might have a chance. I would vote for the eiffel tower , but the piramids from egipt are truly the most famous landmark for about 4000 years now
> for a more modern landmark i would choose the burj al arab, you would be pretty amazed to see how many people recognise it


So agree on this.


----------



## ostre_mamuty

Berlinerin said:


> Brandenburg Gate should/must be along Eiffel Tower for Europe's _most _famous landmarks, that's for sure. To miss it out is just ignorant.


Why do you think so? I donk't think that Brandenburg Gate could be in the TOP10 of european landmarks


----------



## solent

ostre_mamuty said:


> Why do you think so? I donk't think that Brandenburg Gate could be in the TOP10 of european landmarks


I completely agree, that landmark is not really famous and we barely hear that name too


----------



## Luli Pop

Berlinerin said:


> Brandenburg Gate should/must be along Eiffel Tower for Europe's _most _famous landmarks, that's for sure. To miss it out is just ignorant.


I agree!

but you have to consider that people is ignorant in our days.

20 years ago, when Dubai didn´t exist Brademburg gate was one of world's most known monuments.
now there are tons of new landmarks and people is more and more uneducated.

I think Reichstag building is better known outside germanic countries as well as Siegessaule. Also the Museums Island is easy to identify.
Brademburg Gate is very similar to other gates and arcs in Europe, that's it's problem!


----------



## Expatriado

This may not be the most famous landmark, but after 15 pages, dozens of places and probably hundreds of pictures, i think it was time to mention it here. 

Machu Picchu
Cusco-Peru


----------



## ostre_mamuty

Luli Pop said:


> I agree!
> 
> but you have to consider that people is ignorant in our days.
> 
> 20 years ago, when Dubai didn´t exist Brademburg gate was one of world's most known monuments.
> now there are tons of new landmarks and people is more and more uneducated.
> 
> I think Reichstag building is better known outside germanic countries as well as Siegessaule. Also the Museums Island is easy to identify.
> Brademburg Gate is very similar to other gates and arcs in Europe, that's it's problem!


So why in your opinion Brandenburg Gate is so important landmark? Because of bauty? history? really why?


----------



## mibome

Berlinerin said:


> Brandenburg Gate should/must be along Eiffel Tower for Europe's _most _famous landmarks, that's for sure. To miss it out is just ignorant.


Yeah, well, and the local bus stop of my home village should be included as well.

All the village louts met there on rainy Sunday afternoons and evenings to smoke cigarettes and drink beer.

So that pretty much qualifies for an important landmark, too, right?


----------



## gho

For me the most famous landmarks are the eiffel tower, the pyramids and the statue of liberty. TBH while I've heard of the Brandenburg gate, I can't picture it in my head atm.

I never understand why the Sydney Opera House is such a famous landmark, probably up with the Empire State Building as the most famous landmark in the last 100 years. While it is an increadibly photogenic building, up close its not that spectacular, the Sydney Harbour Bridge, on the other hand, is absolutely breathtaking, yet hasn't rated a mention in this thread (at least the last few pages which I've read).

Sydney Harbour Bridge its such an amazing bridge, that it should be up with the Golden Gate as one of the best in the world, I never understood why the Brooklyn Bridge seems to be more well known than SHB, I've seen both and SHB is much more breathtaking, I guess its because its better in reality than in pictures.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/findbluesky/354217935/sizes/l/









http://public-domain-images.blogspot.com/2010/11/sydney-harbour-aerial-view.html


----------



## Countach

If we consider the american catastrophic movies (those movies in which a catastrophe destroies all the world before Unided States) they always show Eiffel Tower, Colosseum and Pyramids+Sphinx as locations for the disasters. It means that or French, Italians and Egyptians have an huge bad luck, or maybe they have great landmarks that are well known all around the world.


----------



## milquetoast

*^^ Which brings us back to the single most famous world landmark.* .​ *IMAGES HOSTED ON * *FLICKR*​


----------



## mvictory

Landmarks that everyone seems to know.
Eifel Tower
colosseum 
Statue of Liberty
Empire State building
Pyramids
Great wall of china


----------



## deepblue01

It all depends on where people live actually. In the western countries, it would be the Eiffel Tower and Statue of Liberty (mainly due to the hollywood movies). The great wall of China is well known to almost every Chinese (by race) around the world even if its not really glorified in areas outside of China.

I think unique structures like the Statue of Liberty and Eiffel tower leave a greater impression on people than just buildings (ie ESB, Sears, CN Tower etc) which have all been glorified in films.


----------



## SO143

*Big Ben*









Source: Daily Mail


----------



## SO143

*Eiffel Tower*









Source: Daily Mail


----------



## SO143

*Statue of Liberty*


----------



## SO143

*Victory Column*


----------



## SO143

*Golden Gate Bridge*









Source: By Michael Hughes, taken from Daily Mail


----------



## SO143

*Great Sphinx of Giz*









Source: By Michael Hughes, taken from Daily Mail


----------



## SO143

*Schoenbrunn*









Source: By Michael Hughes, taken from Daily Mail


----------



## SO143

*Pyramid in Cairo, Egypt*









Source: By Michael Hughes, taken from Daily Mail


----------



## caserass

Island Sloth said:


> Sadly and realistically speaking however, Lady Liberty may as well overtake the pyramids in terms of popularity. *The irony being that, she doesn't represent 'liberty' at all, but she too is an Egyptian muse. This statue is an Egyptian lady, clad in the clothing of and carrying the books of western civilizations (Greece), bearing the torch of the eastern civilizations, to be installed at the mouth of the Suez canal upon its launch, as the canal bridges both worlds and marks the continental border, through Egypt...  (also that we're mentioning Asia or Africa) But financing stopped halfway through and somehow the meaning of the statue was changed to somehow stand for liberty or NYC, etc. *
> 
> So ironically, both the world's topmost icons, are Egyptian...in some way...


lol :lol: this is not really the story.. and actually, this egyptian icon was a french concept as lady liberty is.


----------



## Cauê

Countach said:


> If we consider the american catastrophic movies (those movies in which a catastrophe destroies all the world before Unided States) they always show Eiffel Tower, Colosseum and Pyramids+Sphinx as locations for the disasters. It means that or French, Italians and Egyptians have an huge bad luck, or maybe they have great landmarks that are well known all around the world.


The statue of Christ the Redeemer in *'2012'*








The statue in the next animated film *'Rio'*








And a real image of the statue:









http://esporte.uol.com.br/album/riodejaneiro_album.jhtm#fotoNav=8​


----------



## Countach

The statue of Christ the Redeemer is one of most famous landmarks for sure, and Rio is one of my favourite cities, i was falling in love with it..


----------



## guy4versa4

most famous modern landmark


----------



## Cauê

^^
The *SoccerCity,* in Joburg:


_MG_1563 por billy hood, no Flickr




Countach said:


> The statue of Christ the Redeemer is one of most famous landmarks for sure, and Rio is one of my favourite cities, i was falling in love with it..


----------



## SO143

^^ Thats a good looking and a cool stadium, but it aint iconic, is it?


----------



## Cauê

^^
Why not? :dunno:

For me, this is the new great icon in all Africa. My little brother can easily recognize the image of the stadium. I think the SoccerCity is more popular than the 2 icons posted by you: Schoenbrunn and Victory Column (the two are amazing).

After the World Cup, everybody knows the image of the african stadium.


----------



## SO143

Sorry, this is my first time to see this stadium, i have never seen this before :nuts: anyway its a good looking one


----------



## Cauê

^^
Where were you during the World Cup? :nuts:

The 2010 FIFA World Cup was the most-watched television event in history, and the SoccerCity was the great landmark of the World Cup!


----------



## SO143

I do not watch football (soccer) :shifty: my bad


----------



## frio

Pyramids of Giza
Statue of Liberty
Great wall of China

i think these three are the most famous!:cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

guy4versa4 said:


> blah


Of those, only the London Eye and the Hollywood Sign could be considered iconic. London City Hall isn't really iconic, Tower Bridge is far more iconic than it. 

Remember that outside of a skyscraper forum most people wouldn't even know what the Petronas Towers were called, let alone where they are. Same could be said for Canton Tower... and the Birds Nest Stadium, it's a bit too new to go labeling it 'iconic' just yet.

As far as I'm concerned, the Modern Icons of today would be...

The London Eye, the Sydney Opera House, the Hollywood Sign and the Statue of Liberty

Now I realise that your opinion obviously differs from mine, but if someone said to you "tell me the worlds most easily recognisable icons"... that half of what you said would spring to mind? I can't say they would.... perhaps it's just me.


----------



## SO143

My top 10 around the world 

1.Pyramid, Egypt
2.Great Wall, China 
3.Eiffiel Tower, Paris
4.Big Ben, London
5.Statue of Liberty, New York
6.Statue of Christ the Redeemer, Brazil 
7.The Burj Khalifa, Dubai 
8.Colosseum, Rome 
9.Empire State Building, New York
10.London Eye, London


----------



## caserass

SO143 said:


> My top 10 around the world
> 
> 1.Pyramid, Egypt
> 2.Great Wall, China
> 3.Eiffiel Tower, Paris
> 4.Big Ben, London
> 5.Statue of Liberty, New York
> 6.Statue of Christ the Redeemer, Brazil
> 7.The Burj Khalifa, Dubai
> 8.Colosseum, Rome
> 9.Empire State Building, New York
> 10.London Eye, London


In my opinion I see the taj mahal and the Kremlin coming largely ahead the Burj and the London eye...  Other than that I would put the great wall behind Big ben and the statue of Liberty


----------



## SO143

^^ That is my top 10, based on my preference and taste :cheers:


----------



## caserass

That's because I liked your list I felt the need to post a comment

cheers :cheers:


----------



## guy4versa4

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Of those, only the London Eye and the Hollywood Sign could be considered iconic. London City Hall isn't really iconic, Tower Bridge is far more iconic than it.
> 
> Remember that outside of a skyscraper forum most people wouldn't even know what the Petronas Towers were called, let alone where they are. Same could be said for Canton Tower... and the Birds Nest Stadium, it's a bit too new to go labeling it 'iconic' just yet.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the Modern Icons of today would be...
> 
> The London Eye, the Sydney Opera House, the Hollywood Sign and the Statue of Liberty
> 
> Now I realise that your opinion obviously differs from mine, but if someone said to you "tell me the worlds most easily recognisable icons"... that half of what you said would spring to mind? I can't say they would.... perhaps it's just me.


1-i think london eye is okay,but its architectural value is weak..thousand of ferris wheel around the world has almost same shape.
2-sydney opera house is modern,but not modern enough same with statue of liberty,i cant see any modern element in that statue,
3-hollywood sign is ok,but nowaday too many city name has this kind of landmark,
4-who said that petronas twin tower is not iconic enough?i thinks this is only skyscraper to build in that style,and unique at is own also very represent asia-the pagoda,islamic geometric and the skybridge..


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

guy4versa4 said:


> 1-i think london eye is okay,but its architectural value is weak..thousand of ferris wheel around the world has almost same shape.
> 2-sydney opera house is modern,but not modern enough same with statue of liberty,i cant see any modern element in that statue,
> 3-hollywood sign is ok,but nowaday too many city name has this kind of landmark,
> 4-who said that petronas twin tower is not iconic enough?i thinks this is only skyscraper to build in that style,and unique at is own also very represent asia-the pagoda,islamic geometric and the skybridge..


I think you're missing the point. Iconic status isn't only reserved to grand architecture. Sometimes it's the simplicity of things which makes them iconic. So because you deem the London Eye to be of weak architectural value, it must not be an icon? 

Sydney Opera House, built in the 60s/70s, isn't modern enough? In todays day and age, the Opera House is regarded one of the most iconic/distinctive buildings of the 20th century... need one say much more? As far as the Statue of Liberty, it may not be modern, but it still has a iconic and modern message for freedom...

The Hollywood sign, you know why it's been repeated? Oh, it wouldn't have anything to do with its iconic status, no?

Petronas may be iconic to Malaysia and South East Asia, but it's certainly not one of the worlds most iconic structures. Irrespective of its architectural style, it's skybridge, and/or what it represents... its really not as iconic as you make it out to be. 

I understand you obviously love your own country and the Petronas Towers... but in the grand scheme of things...


----------



## RaySthlm

Agree, Petronas tower is/was famous because it USED to be the tallest skyscraper(s) in the world, now its not anymore, so time to move on.


----------



## guy4versa4

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> I understand you obviously love your own country and the Petronas Towers... but in the grand scheme of things...


u wrong about me,im not saying ptt is iconic because it in my city,can u tell me which modern skyscraper that more iconic then ptt?and more representing thier region and also its symbolist..i think other iconic skyscraper would be
burj al arab,only that two structure working for me as iconic
raysthlm-iconic its not about being tallest-exmple-eiffel tower is not he tallest but its still one of famous landmark in the world.same with empire state,


----------



## Mehome

most famous landmark in the world is Liberty statue! 
and then Merlion in Singapore, Eiffel tower and the Big Ben. that's just my opinion..


----------



## RaySthlm

...........


----------



## SO143

^^ You don't understand what *guy4versa4* just explained. Petronas Tower will always be one of the icons of both Kuala Lumpur and Malaysia. No matter how ridiculously tall skyscrapers are built in it's neighbour countries, Petronas Tower will always be there and that's why we call it Icon. Your building doesn't need to have the world's tallest height in order to be iconic, eg *The Gherkin* in London is not that tall by global standard but it is still one of the most recognizable skyscrapers in the world. Eiffiel Tower is also an icon of both Paris and France that is famous internationally, just like Statue of Liberty in New York and Big Ben in London. So, regarding with this Petronas Tower, which *is* still an icon and famous, because it represents for Malaysia.


----------



## RaySthlm

my misstake.


----------



## frio

it's really hard to keep a lot of "new" and modern supertalls in the list of world's most FAMOUS landmarks because:

1. they only enjoy much of their worldwide fame when they still keep the title "tallest"
(as in the case of taipei 101 and petronas towers... show a picture of these buildings randomly to people, how many
could name the buildings and the cities whre they're at?)
2. they hardly represent something that the whole humanity shares in common
(just as the statue of liberty represents freedom not just for americans... do i need to mention its TV/Movie exposures?)
3. they usually only represent a single nation's pride and nothing broader than that.
(as in the case of taipei 101, petronas towers... i think burj khalifa will also fall on this
category once another supertall takes its place as the world's tallest, but i guess for
now we can consider it "globally iconic" because of the fact that it still holds the 
title as the world's tallest)

now, don't get me wrong when i posted this... the examples given above are really great structures, but i just personally think that they lack something to be considered *"iconic" in a global scale* which is also one reason why i'm having reservations to certain great structures like the Ankor Wat, Stonehenge, Leaning tower of Pisa, Sydney Opera house, Kremlin, Borubudur Temple, Forbidden City, Big Ben and a lot more coz i'm not so sure how famous or "globally iconic" they are farther from their host nations.

for me, the most FAMOUS are as follows:
1. Pyramids of Giza (hands down)
2. Statue of Liberty
3. Great wall of China
4. Eiffel Tower
5. Hollywood sign (eyebrow raising, but it's iconic and famous! show a picture of it to someone who does not read, i bet he/she will still
recognize the sign!)
6. Empire State Building (now there's something about this building that separates it from the rest)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

SO143 said:


> ^^ You don't understand what *guy4versa4* just explained. Petronas Tower will always be one of the icons of both Kuala Lumpur and Malaysia. No matter how ridiculously tall skyscrapers are built in it's neighbour countries, Petronas Tower will always be there and that's why we call it Icon. Your building doesn't need to have the world's tallest height in order to be iconic, eg *The Gherkin* in London is not that tall by global standard but it is still one of the most recognizable skyscrapers in the world. Eiffiel Tower is also an icon of both Paris and France that is famous internationally, just like Statue of Liberty in New York and Big Ben in London. So, regarding with this Petronas Tower, which *is* still an icon and famous, because it represents for Malaysia.


You're right, it's not about being tall, but Petronas were only famous at one point in time for being tall... Just as the Burj Khalifa is today... and Taipei 101 was a few years ago... 

What's the Taipei 101 today? About the same thing Petronas Towers are... iconic to a city and country, but not to the world. They are by no means on the same level as the Eiffel Tower, Sydney Opera House, Empire State Building, Statue of Liberty, Hollywood Sign, Christ the Redeemer, etc. etc.

Now no one is saying that it isn't iconic to Malaysia or Kuala Lumpur... it is, but that doesn't automatically make it an icon to the world? They're certainly not the most recognisable structure. 

Do you get what I'm trying to say, or am I wasting my time... again?


edit: above pretty much said what I was trying to say.


----------



## frio

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> You're right, it's not about being tall, but Petronas were only famous at one point in time for being tall... Just as the Burj Khalifa is today... and Taipei 101 was a few years ago...
> 
> What's the Taipei 101 today? About the same thing Petronas Towers are... iconic to a city and country, but not to the world. They are by no means on the same level as the Eiffel Tower, Sydney Opera House, Empire State Building, Statue of Liberty, Hollywood Sign, Christ the Redeemer, etc. etc.
> 
> Now no one is saying that it isn't iconic to Malaysia or Kuala Lumpur... it is, but that doesn't automatically make it an icon to the world? They're certainly not the most recognisable structure.
> 
> Do you get what I'm trying to say, or am I wasting my time... again?
> 
> 
> edit: above pretty much said what I was trying to say.


^^^^

Maybe the good gentleman thinks what's famous in Malysia is famous in the whole world:lol:



just a refresher:lol:
this thread, by the way, is about THE MOST FAMOUS LANDMARKS...
Now, being in this section of skyscrapercity, i believe we are talking about global scale... it's sort of show a picture of Petronas towers randomly to people anywhere in the world and see how many can recognize it, name it and tell where it's at! Now, it doesn't mean that we are underrating Petronas towers here, it is indeed an iconic representation of Kulala Lumpur and Malaysia as a whole, but whether it is a globally famous landmark is questionable!


----------



## SO143

*Eiffiel Tower* is the world's most famous landmark on *global scale*, this is it.


----------



## Tiaren

My list:

1. Eiffel Tower
2. Pyramids of Giza
3. Statue of Liberty
4. Great Wall of China
5. Leaning Tower of Pisa

@ Petronas Towers or London Eye. Yeah, they're famous, no doubt about that. But they don't come even close to the worldwide fame the historic landmarks gathered over the centuries. Ask some random person on the street (wo isn't into architecture or skyscrapers) about Petronas Towers or even Burj Khalifa and he will just shrug his shoulders. And most people on earth are like that. Uninterested, ignorant or they lack the education. But they somewhere have surely seen the absolutely iconic shape of the Eiffel Tower or the Pyramids.


----------



## SO143

*London Eye* is just an modern icon of London, it is not even included in world's heritage sites. *Big Ben* also should be in the world's most famous landmarks list, it is also one of world's heritage sites and very very old as well. Tower Bridge is also included in one of world's heritage sites but i do not want to list it in world's top 5 list. Sydney Opera House is also an icon of both Sydney and Australia but it is quite young and not really that famous compare to the big guys like Eiffiel Tower, Big Ben or Statue of Liberty for example. Great Wall of China and Pyramid of Egypt are no doubt icons on global scale. 

*Big Ben*


----------



## Countach

> Sydney Opera House is also an icon of both Sydney and Australia but it is quite young and not really that famous compare to the big guys like Eiffiel Tower, Big Ben or Statue of Liberty for example. Great Wall of China and Pyramid of Egypt are no doubt icons on global scale.


I agree. I think that we shouldn't judge a landmark according to our knowledge, Sydney Opera House is well known worldwide by people who have a knowledge about architecture that is higher than the avarage, but I have serious doubts that it is well known by "common" people all around the world. If I show a picture of the Eiffel Tower to a person, I am pretty sure that he knows what it is and where it is. If I show to the same person a picture of Sydney Oper House there are serious probabilities that he doesn't know. 
Talking about Europe, I think that the Colosseum is another worldwide known landmark.


----------



## Cauê

For me, the world's 3 most famous are: *the Statue of Liberty, the Eiffel Tower and the Pyramids of Egypt.*


----------



## SO143

Statue of Liberty is *overrated* :yes:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.photofans.cn/forum/showt...58&PHPSESSID=682b0bce5cb49c0414939d0d312af9f8


----------



## OldKool

In India Lotus temple is more popular than Taj Mahal










Since its inauguration to public worship in December 1986, the Bahá'í House of Worship in Delhi has, as of late 2002, attracted more than 50 million visitors, making it one of the most visited buildings in the world.[10] *Its numbers of visitors during those years surpassed those of the Eiffel Tower and the Taj Mahal. *On Hindu holy days, it has drawn as many as 150,000 people;* it welcomes four million visitors each year (about 13,000 every day or 9 every minute).*


----------



## OldKool

another Landmark that gets more visitors than Taj Mahal is(3.6 mil / year)


----------



## frio

Lotus Temple looks nice... it really does look like lotus flower... the but its number of tourist visits alone does not give justice to replace taj mahal as india's most famous landmark...


----------



## milquetoast

Yes, the Taj is special architecturally in ways that can't be readily apparent. For instance, the four towering minarets are set off verticle,​ out of plumb, to save the amazing dome in case of an earthquake,​ by falling out away from the structure. But the main reason to put these​ towers off verticle was to make up for the distortion of natural perspective.​ .​ 





 *FLEXIJOURNEY.COM*​ .​ * If you look closely, the towers "lean" away​ from the dome to appear to the observer on the ground that they are "truly" vertical.​ If they were actually plumb, they would appear to lean inwards.​*


----------



## tanya2012

Probably Statue of Liberty.


----------



## topmodelhi5

1. Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia
2. Eiffel Tower
3. Great Wall of China
4. Pyramid
5. Big Ben


----------



## SO143

*Big Ben, London*

Westminster Palace by davizoom, on Flickr


----------



## frio

however nice, the above photos does not change the order of world's most famous landmarks IMO:
1. Pyramids of Giza
2. Statue of Liberty
3. Eiffel Tower
4. Great Wall of China
5. Empire State Building

but if we consider "natural" landmarks, i think Mt. Fuji can easily be at 4th or 5th place...


----------



## OldKool

A more realistic order by combining number ofs votes for 7 wonders and annual visit...
1.Eiffel Tower(Most visited)
2.Taj Mahal(highest votes for 7 wonders competition + it represents a country of 1.2 bil solely)
3.Tianemann Square
4.Time Square
5.Big Ben
6.Pyramids of Giza
7.Ginza Square
8.Jesus Statue of Rio
9.Great Wall of China
10.Angkor Wat Temple

But in recent times some unusual places have seen extraordinary visits and popularity..
Dharavi Slums,Pudong,Ground Zero to name a few.


----------



## _00_deathscar

The Taj Mahal gets under 4 million visitors a year? That surprises me.


----------



## OldKool

_00_deathscar said:


> The Taj Mahal gets under 4 million visitors a year? That surprises me.


people visiting Taj Mahal are regulated by authorities and are allowed only during a short period of day before sunsets and after 11am.


----------



## _00_deathscar

True. I've been there myself. Still surprised me it was so few. I was expecting in excess of 5 or 6 million, at least.


----------



## Disturbing Reality

i think the most famous is

1. PYRAMIDS OF GIZA

followed closely by

2. eiffel tower
3. statue of liberty

i don't think the number of visits alone could dictate that. if you're gonna ask me, i'd rather go somewhere else than in the deserts of egypt just to see the pyramids, but it doesn't disprove the fact that the pyramids is well known by almost everyone in this planet irregardless of who's visited it, who's not...


----------



## the spliff fairy

Great Wall of China should be pretty high, it's right up there in the mindset with more people in that country alone than in the West (likewise with the Taj Mahal in India, and Meccah mosque to 1.6 billion Muslims, who pray to it 5x a day).

In terms of visitors 2004 alone saw 41.8 million tourists visit the Wall, while points around Beijing often get between 4-10 million a year.


----------



## Disturbing Reality

yeah, we almost forgot about the kaaba in mecca... unfortunately, i have no idea how it looks like...


----------



## Askario

1. Eiffel Tower
2. Statue of Liberty
3. Saint Basil's Cathedral
4. Taj Mahal
5. Big Ben
6. Jesus Statue of Rio
7. Sydney Opera House
8. Brandenburg Gate
9. Golden Gate Bridge
10. Colosseum


----------



## OldKool

Saint Basil's Cathedral

Brandenburg Gate

never heard of them!


----------



## Leo_C




----------



## caserass

OldKool said:


> Saint Basil's Cathedral


Wiki - St Basil




> Brandenburg Gate
> 
> never heard of them!


Brandeburg Gate


Never heard of them ? are you sure ?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sorry, I meant to say the new landmark is the skytree. Its just my opinion.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chinese Wall by Sareni, on Flickr


The Great Wall at Mutianyu near Beijing on a late afternoon Explore #16 on 08/24/2012---(8 clickable pictures) by jackfre2, on Flickr


The Ascent - Great Wall of China by MikeBehnken, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

pyramid line - giza by N4ve, on Flickr


pyramids - closer look by N4ve, on Flickr


Pyramid of Khafre and Pyramid of Khufu by N4ve, on Flickr


Pyramids by Mich & Daim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Empire State Building by pdxsean, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Beside the more famous Golden Gate Bridge, the Transamerica tower is also very recognizable in San Fransico.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/starry-escape-artist/845663404/


Transamerica Pyramid - San Francisco, California / サンフランシスコ (カリフォルニア) by Jose P Isern Comas, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Transamerica Building San Francisco by rafaelmarquez, on Flickr


Transamerica Pyramid, San Francisco by Robert Zijlstra, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pisa Tower , Italy*


One of the most photographed objects in the world por B℮n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Colloseum , Italy*


Colosseo por YBowyer Photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*San Pietro , Italy*


Rome: Piazza di San Pietro a.k.a. "Keyhole square" por Optical illusion, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*San Pietro , Italy*










http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/3104/vaticano1.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever

would you tell us some history backgound of San Pietro?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Washington Memorial


US National WWII Memorial and Washington Memorial by mbell1975, on Flickr


Washington Memorial at night by BRUNO MÉNDEZ PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

washington memorial by graceduane, on Flickr


Washington Memorial. by MOHAMMED AL-SALEH, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Couldn't agree more. It's extremely sad, people have no respect for history these days.


Educated/cultured people respect history.


----------



## Yellow Fever

St Louis Arch



The Arch by Vesuviano - Nicola De Pisapia, on Flickr

The Arch, St. Louis, view from Missouri

(From Wikipedia):
In 1947, a group of civic leaders held a national competition to select a design for the main portion of the Memorial space. Eero Saarinen won this competition with plans for a 590-foot (180-metre) catenary arch to be placed on the banks of the Mississippi River. However, these plans were modified over the next 15 years, placing the arch on higher ground and adding 40 feet (12 m) in height and width.

Saarinen developed the shape with the help of architectural engineer Hannskarl Bandel. It is not a pure inverted catenary. Saarinen preferred a shape that was slightly elongated and thinner towards the top, a shape that produces a subtle soaring effect, and transfers more of the structure's weight downward rather than outward at the base.

The construction of the Arch began February 12, 1963 and was completed on October 28, 1965, costing less than US$15 million to build. On the day the keystone was placed, City fire trucks hosed down the south leg to cool it because civic leaders insisted on a public ceremony. Engineers had planned on doing this in the dead of the night as the sun's heat causes the steel to expand, possibly beyond the precise measurements the keystone was designed for. Along with all other historical areas of the National Park Service, the memorial was listed on the National Register of Historic Places on October 15, 1966. Vice President Hubert Humphrey and Secretary of the Interior Stewart Udall dedicated the Arch on May 25, 1968.

In 1984, Congress authorized the enlargement of the Memorial to include up to 100 acres on the east bank of the Mississippi River in East St. Louis, Illinois. Funds were authorized to begin land acquisition, but Congress placed a moratorium upon NPS land acquisitions in fiscal year 1998. The moratorium continued into the 21st century, with expansion becoming less likely because of the construction of a riverboat gambling facility and related amenities.

In 1999, the Arch tram queue areas were completely renovated at a cost of approximately $2.2 million.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Daylight St. Louis Arch - Entirely Abandoned for a Moment by Mister Joe, on Flickr


Gateway Arch, St. Louis by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

St. Louis Arch by hz536n/George Thomas, on Flickr


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...... by MikeJonesPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Owl.

Yellow Fever said:


> Daylight St. Louis Arch - Entirely Abandoned for a Moment by Mister Joe, on Flickr


I love how the clouds and the sun look on this picture. :yes:


----------



## Yellow Fever

CN Tower, Toronto



CN TOWER by Ron Wilson, on Flickr


CN Tower by phen0m, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

CN Tower by Alcorosete, on Flickr


CN tower by ottawars, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brussels, Belgium


"2008" Brussels Remembers 1958 by fatboyke (Luc), on Flickr
The Atomium is a monument built for Expo '58, the 1958 Brussels World's Fair. 
Designed by André Waterkeyn, it is 102-metre (335-feet) tall, with nine steel spheres connected so that the whole forms the shape of a unit cell of an iron crystal magnified 165 billion times.


Blue Hour at Atomium (BE) by Cédric Mayence Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Destination : Future by Gilderic Photography, on Flickr


In the Blue Heart of the Atom by Gilderic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Atomium by Mono Andes, on Flickr


The Fall of the Atomic Empire by Gilderic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Willrocks10

1-Big Ben
2-Eiffel Tower
3-Pyramids
4-Statue of Liberty
5-Tower Bridge


----------



## the spliff fairy

1. Pyramids
2. Eiffel Tower
3. Great Wall
4. Statue of Liberty
5. Taj Mahal
6. Big Ben
7. Meccah Mosque
8. Sydney Opera House
9. Kremlin-Red Square
10. St Peters, Vatican


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Yellow Fever said:


> would you tell us some history backgound of San Pietro?


*SAN PIETRO , SAINT PETER , ROME , ITALY*

* 

This monumental elliptical space, enclosed by 284 Doric columns four rows deep (196m wide and 148m long), is the masterpiece of Gian Lorenzo Bernini, who laid it out during the pontificates of Alexander VII and of Clement IX.

Once the basilica had been built, it was felt that a space should be created in front of it with a capacity sufficient to contain the mass of people who would flock here to take part in the most solemn functions, especially on the occasion of the celebrations for the Feast of Corpus Christi which was then very popular and widely observed. It was Pope Alexander VII (1655-1667) who decided to build the square as we know it today - it had actually already been begun by Sixtus V when he had the obelisk moved there - and it was continued by various popes. In 1656, Alexander VII entrusted the direction of the work to Gian Lorenzo Bernini who completed it very rapidly, between 1600 and 1667.

St. Peter's Square has the shape of an immense ellipse (the visitor who stands in one of the two centers of this ellipse, marked by two white disks, one on each side of the obelisk, sees a single row of columns), 320 m. long and 240 m. wide, at its broadest point. 

At the center of the ovato tondo stands an Egyptian obelisk of red granite, 25.5 meters tall, supported on bronze lions and surmounted by the Chigi arms in bronze, in all 41 meters to the cross on its top. The obelisk was originally erected at Heliopolis by an unknown pharaoh of the Fifth dynasty of Egypt (c. 2494 BC – 2345 BC). During its history of c. 4400 years (at the start of the 2010s), the obelisk has been successfully moved 3 times.

is the biggest church in the world and have more of 2000 paintings

The paving is varied by radiating lines in travertine, to relieve what might otherwise be a sea of cobblestones. In 1817 circular stones were set to mark the tip of the obelisk's shadow at noon as the sun entered each of the signs of the zodiac, making the obelisk a gigantic sundial's gnomon


*










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/114/303857808_f22e03b792_b.jpg










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2149/2447296424_88f583e039_o.jpg










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2282/2590368793_e6d85f2953_b.jpg










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2130/3765200548_6116ae7204_b.jpg










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/90/244574415_5cde0facbc_b.jpg



















http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._II_-_Salle_des_Archives_pontificales_(1).jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Peter's_Square,_Vatican_City_-_April_2007.jpg


http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3345/3335297434_1ab8bbe580_b.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever

AJL Jan 2013-26 by TheRealAntman, on Flickr

Tokyo Tower is an homage to Paris's Eiffel Tower, but is slightly taller. It was constructed in the late 50s as a symbol of Japan's post-war economic recovery.


----------



## Tiaren

italiano_pellicano said:


> *SAN PIETRO , SAINT PETER , ROME , VATICAN CITY*


St. Peters is not an Italian church. So I fixed that for you.


----------



## Yellow Fever

dubai


Dubai at Dusk by Rezaul.Haque, on Flickr



BK Dubai by AstridMinx, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel13

One of the most famous landmark in Lisbon, with 500 years!

*Torres de Belém/Belém Tower*


----------



## Miguel13

http://www.facebook.com/#!/absolutportugal


----------



## isaidso

The one's that immediately come to mind:

Eiffel Tower
Statue of Liberty
Christ the Redeemer
Great Wall of China
Sydney Opera House
CN Tower
Arc de Triomphe
Golden Gate Bridge
Pyramids at Giza
Leaning Tower of Pisa
Red Square
Empire State Building
The Parthenon
The Coliseum


----------



## Cauê

Christ the Redeemer Statue


http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/29877623.jpg​


----------



## QuantumX

1. Pyramids at Giza
2. Great Wall of China
3. Taj Mahal
4. Lines of Nazca
5. Empire State Building
6. The Golden Gate Bridge
7. The Eiffel Tower
8. Christ the Redeemer
9. The Statue of Liberty
10. Big Ben


----------



## Denjiro

In no particular order.
- Big Ben & Tower Bridge
- Eiffel Tower
- Taj Mahal
- Golden Gate Bridge
- Statue of Liberty & Empire State Building
- Great Wall of China
- Christ the Redeemer
- Great Pyramid of Giza
- Colosseum & St. Peter's Basilica
- CN Tower
- Tokyo Tower
- St. Basils Cathedral & Red Square
- Sydney Opera House & Sydney Harbour Bridge
- Parthenon
- Atomium & Manneken Pis
- Brandenburger Tor
- Burj Khalifa & Burj al Arab
- Leaning Tower of Pisa
- Masjid al-Haram & Kaaba
- Hagia Sophia & Maiden's Tower


----------



## Birmingham

Think it's hard to judge. 

Great Wall of China
Eiffel Tower
Buckingham Palace
Statue of Liberty
Taj Mahal
Big Ben
Christ the Redeemer
Great Pyramid of Giza


----------



## RokasLT

*What appears first in my mind.*
1. Eifel tower
2. Pyramids at Giza
3. Big Ben 
4. Great Wall of China
5. Taj Mahal
6. The Kremlin and Saint Basil's Cathedral 
7. Empire State Building
8. Tower of Pisa 
9. Angkor Wat
10. Akropolis


----------



## just_me_again

Sydney Opera House is most famous landmark if not of all times then at least of 20th century. It celebrates 40 years this week.









All rights reserved by Phantasee Photo


----------



## NWTS

*30 St Mary Axe* (The Gherkin) | The City EC3


30 St Mary Axe by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


Sunset at the Gherkin by Markse1, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dgbilder/9935936254/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Cauê

Taj Mahal

taj mahal por murlinambiar1, no Flickr


20110423_Taj_Mahal_022 por Friar's Balsam, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê

Lady Liberty

Lady liberty... por Photosequence, no Flickr


Face of Liberty por Sean Simmen, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê

Sydney Opera House

Sydney Opera House por webmink, no Flickr


Sydney Opera House - early morning por gingerkillercat, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê

Christ the Redeemer

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3785/9125286261_48806d3c22_o.jpg​


----------



## azey

what about sydney harbour bridge??i think its famous too


----------



## doguorsi2

The Little Mermaid (Copenhagen/Denmark)









mermaidsofearth.com


----------



## Cauê

azey said:


> what about sydney harbour bridge??i think its famous too


Yes! It's very famous around the world too!

A beautiful picture:


Sydney Harbour Bridge por Heaven`s Gate (John), no Flickr​
Love Sydney


----------



## Boribel

Eiffel tower
Statue of Liberty
Pyramids of Egypt
Acropolis
Great wall of China
Christ the Redeemer

These one are the most famous, imo


----------



## Maximalist

When I was growing up, just about every school child knew about the Easter Island statues.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

The Top 25
Agra, Taj Mahal
Athens, The Parthenon
Beijing, Forbidden City
Beijing, Great Wall of China
Cairo, The Great Pyramids of Giza (okay, technically in Giza)
Cancun, Chichen Itza (okay, technically west of Cancun)
Cusco, Macchu Picchu (okay, technically in Macchu Picchu)
Granada, Alhambra
Istanbul, Hagia Sophia
Kuala Lumpur, Petronas Towers
Las Vegas, Grand Canyon (ok, technically Northern Arizona)
London, Big Ben
Mecca, Masjid al Haram (the Kabah)
Moscow, The Kremlin and St. Basil's Cathedral
New York, Empire State Building
New York, Statue of Liberty
Panama City, Panama Canal
Paris, Eiffel Tower
Pisa, The Leaning Towers
Rio de Janeiro, Christ the Redeemer
Rome, Colosseum
Siem Reap, Angkor Wat
Sydney, Sydney Opera House
Tokyo, Mount Fuji (from a distance)
Washington, The United States Capitol Building
Washington, The White House


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Here's Hillman's Top 100 Wonders list: http://www.hillmanwonders.com/index.htm


----------



## Manitopiaaa

LeandroPappalardo said:


> I'm not sure if it's the most famous landmark, but along with the Eiffel Tower, The Coliseum , The Giza Pyramids, and Christ The Redeemeer, the World Trade Center was the real landmark of NY. Outside the US, they're waaaay more famous than any other icon, ESB doesn't even come close to this.
> 
> Who could ever disagree?


I disagree. The World Trade Center were never a major landmark in New York City. Maybe behind Statue of Liberty, ESB, Chrysler, Times Square, the Met, MoMA, Brooklyn Bridge, etc. If you asked people to name landmarks in NYC, it might crack the Top 5


----------



## Manitopiaaa

isaidso said:


> My top 10
> 
> 1. Pyramids
> 2. Eiffel Tower
> 3. Christ the Redeemer
> 4. Statue of Liberty
> 5. Arc de Triomphe
> 
> 6. Sydney Opera House
> 7. Colisseum
> 8. St. Basil's Cathedral
> 9. CN Tower
> 10. Parthenon


CN Tower above the Great Wall of China? A non-biased list, of course.


----------



## Zack Fair

Manitopiaaa said:


> CN Tower above the Great Wall of China? A non-biased list, of course.


Why you should criticize a personal opinion? Opinions are subjective. 
I could state why you didn't included St Peter's Basilica, the CN Tower or the Mount Rushmore or other landmark in your list but I won't, because (of course) that's your opinion.

Btw, my top 5 most recognizable landmarks in the world:

Statue of Liberty
Eiffel Tower
Colosseum 
Pyramids of Giza
Sydney Opera House


----------



## L.A.F.2.

The one and only Possum Grape convenience store in Possum Grape, Arkansas.


----------



## Cauê

Eiffel Tower... Present in all lists 

Eiffel Tower por Radek Tobolka, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê

Other icons globally recognized:

*Colosseum, Rome*

Panorama - Colosseum Aerial por Crumblin Down, no Flickr​
*Golden Gate, San Francisco*

Golden Gate por Chester Bullock, no Flickr​
*The Empire State Building, NYC*

Empire State from Rockefeller's point of view por Canadian Pacific, no Flickr​


----------



## Kr0x

*Brandenburg Gate, Berlin*

Brandenburg Gate – West | Berlin, Germany von NicoTrinkhaus auf Flickr​


----------



## isaidso

Manitopiaaa said:


> CN Tower above the Great Wall of China? A non-biased list, of course.





Manitopiaaa said:


> Panama City, Panama Canal


Panama Canal and no CN Tower. A non-biased list, of course.


----------



## doguorsi2

L.A.F.2. said:


> The one and only Possum Grape convenience store in Possum Grape, Arkansas.


Honestly this is my favorite. It literally says "f*ck your fancy, fashionable, shinny buildings". Its confidence makes it sexy


----------

